# Suspension



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you think Kobe bryant should have been suspended for his actions in sunday nights game against the spurs. I am in no way shape or form, a fan of the lakers much less Kobe, but it looked innocent to me. My guess is that he wanted to make contact but definately not in the face.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Suspension???? maybe not, but he should be in jail for rape.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Suspension???? maybe not, but he should be in jail for rape.


What next 870... are you going to try and convince us OJ is guilty too? :withstupid:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> are you going to try and convince us OJ is guilty too?


No the glove didn't fit him, didn't you watch the trail.

This is Kobe's fourth suspension for fighting. :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> smalls said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to try and convince us OJ is guilty too? :withstupid:
> ...


Easy cheetah, it was sarcasm :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I can't believe you just pulled out "Easy Cheetah"


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Springer said:


> > are you going to try and convince us OJ is guilty too?
> 
> 
> No the glove didn't fit him, didn't you watch the trail.
> ...


Yeah, if the glove doesn't fit you must aquit! :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Yeah, if the glove doesn't fit you must aquit! :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

